# What Portable A/V do you Own?



## Scarpad

Thought it would be good to start one of these topics.


I have a Creative Zen M and a Cowon A2


I use the Creative mostly for Music and TV Shows


The Zen I use for Movies


----------



## DJ_JonnyV

Recently returned my 60gb ipod for an 80 gigger. Last day for return policy at BB, so I got 20 more gig for $50 less! Have it hooked into a Shellbrook Audio Lab Maxi Moy Signature w/ bass boost most of the time feeding some Shure e4cs.


----------



## ilovejedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarpad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Creative Zen M and a Cowon A2
> 
> 
> I use the Creative mostly for Music and TV Shows
> 
> 
> The Zen I use for Movies



So what do you use the Cowon A2 for?


I have a Sony PSP + 2GB MS Pro Duo. Used mostly for 30 minute anime episodes (and internet and homebrew). I've also got 2 Gigabeat F-series MP3 only players. I was considering getting a Gigabeat S-series, but now, the 80GB iPod seems more bang for the buck. Still waiting for a better player, though, since I have an irrational dislike of iPods.


----------



## Electrify

A few weeks ago, I finally decided to make the move from the clunky CD/MP3 player format to flash players, since they finally have exceeded CD-MP3s in capacity, cost, and features. I ended up getting the Sandisk Sansa e250 2GB player, it has audio, radio, video, record, expanadble memory, and more - all for less than a nano.


Unfortunately, to get video on you must convert it to MOV format through this media converter. Since it is a one-size-fits all solution that has virtually no options, conversion either works or it doesn't (ususally doesn't). If it doesn't convert properly, be prepared to spend several hours, if not days browsing forums, downloading freeware and codecs, and following complex tutorials to get it working properly. Because of how technical and poorly thought out the video feature is, I can only recommend this player to advanced computer users. Everyone else should check out the Creative Zen Vision M Plus player for their MP3/video solution.


----------



## TSuellentrop

looking into the Archos 604 or the Cowon A3.


----------



## ThePrisoner

iPod 30GB

Shure E3c earphones


----------



## dmakk

I have a Dell Axim X50v now. I used to use a 30GB Nomad Zen Xtra, but I realized I didn't need that many songs on the go, plus a Pocket PC is much more versatile.


----------



## Pete7874

I use iAudio X5 30GB. I've been very satisfied with its sound quality as well as multitude of supported audio formats.


----------



## taichinanda

i have Zen Vision W for Yahoo Music Subcription and TV shows in Divx (converted by Eyetv 2 on iMac)


----------



## windsorite

I have a RCA Lyra 2780 and a Palm Lifedrive


----------



## footdoc

iRiver Clix and 30 gig iPod


----------



## Jimmy1975

I have a Zen Vision:M 30gb for my DAP and PMP needs and a GP2X for some classic gaming on the go.


----------



## Buji

Imate Jamin Cell phone (windows mobile 5 pda) with a 4gig SD card. When I'm at home I can connect via WiFi to my media center pc and play anything from my 100 gb library without having to worry about sync'ing or converting. Theoretically I could do this from any wifi spot but I don't have my firewall set up to allow public connections...


Shure e500 headphones, (just got them about a week ago) still breaking them in.


Currently looking into portable amps / external DACs for playing off of my PC to eliminate EF noise


----------



## lemmerdeur

Archos AV700 with an extra battery.


I use Slysoft CloneDVDMobile for DVDs (and I delete the file after watching, or buy the DVD if I want to keep it). I also move Tivo content onto my PC, and this transfers seamlessly to the Archos using WMP.


4Gb iPod nano for audio.


----------



## fsteddie

I have a Cowon Iaudio U3. The closest you can get to audiophile quality in a 1.15oz package. It is also the worlds smallest video player which is more of a haha look at this kind of thing at a screen size of 1.2 inches but it is still cool.


----------



## Bruce Embry

Hi Everyone,

I do not own a portable video player. But I do have an portable audio player.

I have an Sharp MD721, that I purchase in Japan back in 1999. Yes it seven years old and have survive sevaral drops to the floor etc. I have about 150 self recorded MiniDisc's, The MiniDisc are copied from old vinly records, cassettes, and some CDs. When compareing the playback quality, you cannot hear a drifferance between the CD and the MiniDisc. I can here a slight differance between my HalfSpeed Records and the MiniDisc recording. The compression ratio used by the MiniDisc recording technology ATRAC is ~1 to 5. MP3 compression ration runs ~1 to 13.


----------



## mrrame

iRiver PMP 120, 20GB Version. One thing I hate is the complex user interface. Plays divx at ease


----------



## homerx

I've got the 60GB ipod video. Up till a few days ago I only was using 10GB. 7GB of music and 3GB in video.

However I just bought a nice ipod conversion program and am in the slow task of converting my favorite DVDs over.


So far I've got 10 full movies on it. One of the first being star wars WS.


So now I'm thinking about getting a 80GB ipod. I figure ill use the 70-75 GB for video if I do. And the rest for my top songs.

But with two ipods I could really get a lot of video on their.


Although I could just store everthing on my PC and convert all my movies then just add them as needed.


Lets see about 400 dvds. That's about 250 hours of work. Giving 1 hour per movie to convert. And a hour here and their for trobble shoting. About 250-300 GB of PC space will be needed so I may need a bigger HDD. As the one I have is 200 GB right now.


Regular HDD are pretty cheep.

I wonder how I could orginize the movies. One folder. By type. Actors.


Must sleep now 2:08 am


----------



## indigo4963

I'm contemplating the Archos 504. But for now I use an HP Ipaq 4350 with 1GB SD memory. Wireless LAN gives me streaming internet radio or video. I store Seinfeld episodes at 40MB each, an occasional movie at 250MB, and a selection of mp3's. It's by no means high end, with 64k colors, 3.5" diagonal, 240x320 resolution, but it's good enough for now. It also works with my bluetooth gps for on- and off-road navigation.


----------



## Buji

indigo, isn't it surprising that we haven't seen any pocket pc based mp3 players? wlan playback of the home library at lossless bitrates, mobile web browsing, rss feeds, etc. I just wish there were better DACs in them.


----------



## Alan Curry

Archos 504 (40 gig) and the DVR Station.


----------



## ashram

30GB video ipod.... used mostly in my car


----------



## oztech

30g video ipod


----------



## kweezr

Palm TX with CorePlayer, 480 x 280 resolution on a 4in screen, bright scenes look great, dark not as good. DVD encoded to Xvid, a 2gig SD card holds two 2.5hr movies.


----------



## hifijoe

Looking to purchase my 1st portable audio device. I will be using as a primary device on my home audio system, after i download, so im more concerned about the best audio quality. Im a newbie at doing this , so i can use the advice.

I have been told to get a product to record in wav files as these have less compression. I will be playing on a classic audio system including Martin Logan Aeon I.

Any suggestions for product, Archos or San disk or Zen ??


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buji

It's my understanding that WAV is a lossless but has NO compression, so you will have very large file sizes. There are other lossless formats (FFLAC, WMA, etc) that will be much smaller file sizes at the same quality, but you have to select the player that works with whichever format you select.


Finally, if you're concerned about audio quality enough to think you'll be able to appreciate lossless vs even 192kb files, then you'll find that the 'bottleneck' for audio quality coming out of devices is the DAC chip in the player itself. If you are for REAL seriously concerned with audio quality, then the optimal solution seems to be a portable player with a line out going to a portable headphone amp.


I'm pretty sure that message may have not helped very much at all







but I did want to point out that WAV wasn't an optimal format.


----------



## JamezHill

Creative Zen Vision: M filled with movies and a 2 gig Sandisk player filled with music for the gym.


----------



## Curt Palme

Zen Vision, the larger 60 gig one. My only complaint: it's full!











I also bought some as is Dell 20 gigs off ebay, the hard drives are all toast, but I found some online for $90 each, so that ended up being a good deal.


----------



## hobbes4444

Cowon A2, great video player. Audio is nice too - supports FLAC - but it is not gapless. That's a bummer as i listen to a lot of live music. But I still have my beloved Rio Karma for gapless music playback.


Rumor was that Cowon was going to work on gapless playback since it has become "popular" with the ipod supposedly going gapless. We'll see if they will actually take that leap with a year old unit. Cowon has been great in terms of firmware support. . .


And also have the newest addition for portable recording, the Edirol R-09. 24 bit recording and playback of .wav and mp3 files on SD cards. Will reluctantly accept 4Gb cards.


----------



## redjr

It all started with a miniature Walkman back in the late 80's.... Since then I've own and used a lot of portable devices most of them audio, and more recently upgraded to video... Starting in 1991/2 timeframe my list includes;

_Portable Sony DAT Recorder TCD-D3

Original Sony Minidisc Recorder MZ-1

Various other portable MD players and a head unit

Original Archos Studio 10 mp3 player

Rio Karma that died and untimely death

Archos Gmini 400 Audio/video player (20gig)

Creative MuVo Slim (512k)

Sony PSP (1/2gb Memory Sticks)

iPod 4gb Nano

Etymotic ER-4P and ER-6i Earplugs_


redjr...


----------



## mattdp

Apple iPod 30GB (last year's model) in a Speck Products full body case, and a pair of over the ear (street style) headphones.


----------



## lbelljazz

Ipod video 60 gb in car (just got tyhe new toy)

Zen jukebox 30 gb at home.


I just bought the Ipod docking station with A/V cables to watch videos on my HD. I can get the sound thru my Yamaha Rxv-1600 but no video to my plasma. Any ideas what could be causing this? I was thinking my HDMI cables from receiver to plasma don't carry analog signals?


----------



## bukzin

Has anyone checked out the Wolverine that Costco has?


----------



## iamskew

zune, i got tired of waiting for the supposed full-screen ipods and iphones.


----------



## john1loves5.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bukzin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone checked out the Wolverine that Costco has?



I have not seen the wolverine at costco, I have seen it online and found them very interesting for photos. I just purchased the Archos av500e and im very happy with it.


----------



## metaleggman

I've got a Zen Vision M 30GB in black. I use it to watch my subs and listen to my high quality music rips, as well ATHF and other shows not yet on DVD. It goes great with my Bose Headphones.


----------



## alicia4065

Ipod 60gb video w/movies and music on it and psp


----------



## triscele

Went to CES last year and the mPack 600 leapt at me. Great video quality. You can also port back at high def to TV. Plays just about everything. Only issue is less than stellar response from the company. This thing should be the number one seller. (They are supposed to have GPS for it as well)


----------



## gadgetguru1

I have an iPod - so does my daughter...but she's leaving for S. America and I want to get some of her music on my iPod...has anyone tried the "Hitch"? It's supposed to let you do that easily...and also work camera to iPod which would be good for me since I travel a lot and would love to leave the laptop at home and just use my iPod as a storage device...Any help much appreciated. Thx.


----------



## ctiq21

I have the Toshiba Gigabeat S60. Have about 5 movies and 20 gigs of music. Plenty of space left ;-)


----------



## sdiamond

Just ordered Archos 604 to copy from cable & TV. How do I copy over DVD's onto the Archos? Can this be done through output from dvd player or is it more involved? If possible please email thoughts or suggestions at [email protected]


----------



## cmexec

For portable audio, I've been getting good results with an iPAQ rx3715 + Pocket Player/MortPlayer. With this setup I have decent battery life, a player with WiFi and UPNP support plus the ability to use nice skin UI such as the one I created (based on a popular format







)


Pocket Player Skin Sample (QVGA full screen):











MortPlayer Skin Sample (QVGA full screen)


----------



## dad123

Got 604 wifi last weekend. So far really love it.



To make DVD's files for the 604 i found DVDDycrytper and PocketDvixencoder work perfectly. Both are free. Pocketdivxencoder already has preset for Archos so its really easy to use

Here are links
http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=DVD_Decrypter 
http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=PocketDivXEncoder 



I havent found a need for the DVR dock or plugin. I record little TV when I do I use Windows Media Center and convert the drm-s to avi. Plus I saved over $100. The conversion software is free.



Bought mine at Sams Club -- 369 plus Sams Club


The wifi feature works great. Only thing is its a pain negotiate through web pages. All in all its a great feature and I love it.


----------



## comptr

4th gen 40gig iPOD plus PSP.


----------



## darthrsg

zune


----------



## sead0nkey

Creative Zen M 30GB


----------



## Spoonlord

I've been using my Clie TH55 for a long time now for both music and videos (and a host of other things).


It has excellent battery life and the conversion software is a snap to use.


Only drawback is the use of memory sticks but they seem to be cheap and plentyful these days. I just picked up a couple more on woot for a song.


I'm not a big fan of the built in audio player so I use pocket tunes.


Good luck finding one as I believe they stopped making them in 2002. Probably still can fine some on ebay though.


----------



## almostinsane

30GB iPod Video


----------



## st-clares

Here in the UK the Archos range of hard drive A/V player recorders are becoming very popular.

I have a 40GB AV700 that has a 7 inch TFT screen ( there is a 100GB version also.

The latest version of the AV700 has a Digital TV receiver built in and it can be connected to analogue TVs here via a pod to receive and record and play tv programmes.

You can convert DVDs to MPEG4 format with suitable software and download to the player.

I regularly use mine when travelling


----------



## avman7

30gb video ipod...love it...no issues...highly reccomend


----------



## virus

Archos 504. Absolutely fantastic device. Works with just about anything and best of all, free video downloads with no effort. Just attach to Cable, Sat, DVD etc and record away.


----------



## Andy_PHA

I have the philips gogear 8gb player. I really like it and now that WMP11 automatically converts my wma lossless files for transfer I like it even more.


----------



## frankie_v

Cowon X5L 20gb and the Cowon A2 30 gb.


I use players about 7 hours a day so i can't live without them. I record off of Sirius so i always have new content and watch divX TV shows on my A2 while eating a sandwich at lunch.


Love those players because they show up as a hard drive. Drag drop go to work.


----------



## Scarpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frankie_v* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cowon X5L 20gb and the Cowon A2 30 gb.
> 
> 
> I use players about 7 hours a day so i can't live without them. I record off of Sirius so i always have new content and watch divX TV shows on my A2 while eating a sandwich at lunch.
> 
> 
> Love those players because they show up as a hard drive. Drag drop go to work.



That is a great feature on the A2, and to a lesser extent the Zen M, the drag and dropability of content. I had a Zune to try out and just sold it. Getting video on the thing was such a chore. I had to first convert it to WMV (Big Hassle), and you could only sync it with the Zune SW. The Nature of Video make it an impulse thing, what do I feel like watching today. Not only that but if I'm at work and want to DL the Latest DL.TV I can throw a USB cable on in and plop it right on. The A2 makes it very very easy.


----------



## Clark_Blakeway

iRiver H340 Multi-Codec Jukebox (40GB)


----------



## virus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdiamond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered Archos 604 to copy from cable & TV. How do I copy over DVD's onto the Archos? Can this be done through output from dvd player or is it more involved? If possible please email thoughts or suggestions at [email protected]



You can either just hook it up to the dvd players svideo or composite output and record, or you can order the plugins from archos and copy the .vob file directly over to the 604. Unfortunately if you just copy the .vob file it's gonna be a huge file. Most movies after just copying will be compressed into mpg4 and the size is about 1.2gb.


----------



## ensyed

A Panasonic LS91 for the kids to watch DVDs when we travel


A 80gb Video ipod for music and Itunes TV Shows. i am in the UK and bought season passes to the current seasons of my favorite American shows


An archos 604 wifi for the bigger video screen except cant watch itunes purchases on it which sucks.


----------



## blackstar79

I used to own an ipod then after it started working erratically then eventually not at all i realized it was the spawn of satan and became one of those "I hate ipod people".

Now i'm the proud owner of a *Creative Zen Vision M*. sure it doesn't roll off the tongue as easy as ipod but its in a league of its own when compared to ipod. AMAZING sound with me Shure E2g earphones...amazing take away your breath amazing its true! also great to watch video's. advantage over pretty much all mp3/video players out there is that you have many choices of video format. so it requires much less conversion. video quality on it is also quite good. On the bus or bring your AV cables and hook it up to a TV for a display quality that's surprisingly good.

oh and it also plays FM radio, records FM radio. you can use it to record conversations (has a mic) and a bunch of other features ipod will try to sell as extra parts for ridiculous amts of money.


oh and i own a Sansa E220 as well...not bad for a little bitty player specially with the expandable micro SD card slot


----------



## Electricpotatoe

I got the Archos 504 and I am very pleased with it. I have found that PocketDivxEncoder works very well with it (and it is freeware). Also my All-in-Wonder PC card can make scheduled video recordings for it.

My only complaint is the 504 did not have a kickstand. After a while you get tired of holding it. I ended up making a kickstand for it (see my kickstand post).


Enjoy


----------



## GermanMafiae

1 gb Creative Muvo100. I just got it today, but am looking to upgrade to a PMP soon.


----------



## BHW

Zune, really happy with it so far. Looking forward to aquiring some software to convert dvds. Been busy ripping cds for days! Any dvd to Zune software recomendations?


----------



## SebCanadaCEO

I just received a Philips PET724/37 Portable DVD player for the hollidays, love this thing!


It has a 7" screen that has an incredible image quality and the sound quality is amazing too!


Spent the hollidays at the hospital sick and it was sure nice to have!


----------



## Afrikan

Hey everyone......


I once owned one of the best PMP players before they were called PMPs I believe it was the Archos 340 ....... it was Stolen......


I also had a Archos Gmini 400..... I loved that thing...........again that was stolen when someone broke into my car and just so happened to open my glovebox (it was 2:00 in the AfterNoon in Downtown SF)










Since then I own the Archos 540............and...just today.... I was able to buy an Archos Gmini 402(with built in Camcorder) brand new......to finally replace the stolen one....... It has been hard to find these 400 series, but I am finally whole again for now......



also have a Dell x50v Pocketpc......with a 4gig Compact flash with Vids on it...... I want to replace this with either the Sony UX or oqo....if anyone has either please give me some of your opinions.....thankx.....


but again as you can see.....I really like the Archos Brand......


----------



## nardoae

Hello all-

I have a 1GB 1st gen iPod Shuffle for when I run, easy to use cheap does the job.


I also have a 60 GB video iPod, the first version, I have loved this device because it let's me put all my content in one spot. I have wished for a bigger screen on it and better battery life out of it. I can watch a video podcast or any of the 40 or so movies that I have converted. Believe me over here in Iraq it is a real life saver to have. My only gripe is not being able to update my podcasts out here.


However I have a 60 GB Zen Vision:W on the way for use exclusively as a video player. I like the battery life and the screen size and the variety of video formats that it supports. Will let you know more once I get it.


I have seen with iPods a love hate relationship with them. For me the convience of iTunes has been nice but I know people that do not like being locked into the hardware because of DRM. Personally it is nice to have everything in one player and software offering. However I can't wait to have the Zen to watch video on a larger screen.


----------



## football76

Zune here, I used to own a 30 GB 5.5G iPod. It died after 2 weeks and I decided to try out the zune. I couldn't be happier!







I jack in my Sony MDR-V600's and rock.










I'm going to buy a DVD to Zune software suite soon... 30 GB... enough? I may need to make some modifications







.


----------



## nexx9

Zen Vision W 30 gig. Love it. Lots of formats, A/V out and a beautiful 4.3" widescreen.


I'm still using my PPC-6700 for slingbox under evdo but of course the screen's a lot smaller and there's no A/V out on that pda/phone.


(Two older Archos music players, the 20 gig jukebox recorder with the AA rechargables and the later one that uses the mini-usb port and a built-in lithium - both still in perfect working order)


I keep a Polaroid 10" portable DVD player from a couple of years ago in the car and now plug the Zen W into it for 10" movie watching. The Polaroid lasts a looong time with only the screen operating. The Zen best I can tell about 4-5 hours watching movies. Only had the thing for a week so I'll know more in a while. Nex


----------



## minidiscbob

Sony RH1 Hi-MD (surprised?).










I load my 1 gig discs with material at mostly Atrac 352 kbps. Tried other MP3 players but the quality just wasn't there...


----------



## Mr Pink57

I use a Nokia N800 Linux Tablet and I will be attempting to use my Moto Q for Slingbox.


pink


----------



## Milner

WOW this is great!! I love seeing the iAudios, Zens, and Archos on here!!


Personally I have an iAudio X5 set up for dual boot with the original firmware and with RockBox. Listen thru senn cx300's for now, great bang for the buck IEM's


I got my with a Zen photo sleek....Pre ZVM by a few months.....Probably will replace that with a 60g ZVM.


I still hold out hope for an X5 replacement, but I may have to switch to a ZVM when this dies










For the iAudio people
http://www.iaudiophile.net/forums/ 


And for the Zen
http://www.epizenter.net/e107_plugins/forum/forum.php 


Edit

Added for reference:

http://www.dapreview.net 

http://www.epizenter.net 

http://www.anythingbutipod.com 

http://www.iaudiophile.net


----------



## theewizard

I use the video function on my Verizon LGvx9900 'EnV' , 2gig microSD card, lots of mp3's and videos, complete TV shows and some movies, and BT stereo earbud/phones


----------



## young50man

Anyone familiar with the ROVER wide screen ?


----------



## mjpartyboy

I recently bought an 8 GB Creative ZEN V Plus and am very happy with its feature set for my needs. It's my first MP3 player too.


----------



## Nelman

Archos 504 and docking station.


----------



## Raymond Leggs

Kodiac Portable DVD player

Sony CD player with Un turn offable AVLS

A few Durabrand/Lenoxx players all working "right" Exept one *poor little CD player*

A Vinage 1980's-ealy 1990's GE Stereo AM-FM Radio

A somewhat vintage lenoxx sound Raidio Cassette boombox with a bad tape capstan belt (stretched) Its loud too!

A few Types of portable speakers.


----------



## StarHalo

Dell Laptop

HeadRoom Micro DAC

HeadRoom Micro Headphone Amp (Desktop Mod)

Sony MDR-7506


It's not as portable as a $50 digital player, but it sounds better than a $5000 audio system


----------



## seanrh

10gb 3g ipod

modded KSC75s


I rarely use it so it works fine for me. Certainly wouldn't mind a 5g or 6g whatever they're at now video ipod and a pa2v2 + dock line out though


----------



## MaliciousBraham

I just received my new Iriver X20 today, imported from HongKong! Rocks!

Review at Pocketables.net 


Still have my psp and creative muvo2 though... old faithfuls..


----------



## Grubert

iRiver H120. Three years now!


----------



## jdmcdonald

None. I have owned four MP3/teensy video players in the last month: all broke.


I first tried a Sansa E280. I though it an OK MP3 player and the best FM portable

I have ever had since full analog went out of style. The headphone jack

broke in 10 days. I got another one. The headphone hack broke in three days.


I next tried an Insignia player from Best Buy. This is similar to the above, though

not identical. Perhaps the innards are the same. It lasted three days, the

same problem, broken main headphone jack, the left (tip) channel was dead. On this one

the secondary jack still worked. Back it went.


Then I tried a Creative Micro Photo 8 gig. This I really really liked for the user interface. It has, as did the Sana but not the Insignia, "scan within track". It also has

an unobtrusive but significant volume compressor! However, the screen was

so dim it was unusable in daylight. That was not a total showstopper, but it lasted

two days and froze up so solid that nothing worked to get it to communicate with

a computer. A reset did make it play what was already loaded. Back it went.


So ... I'm looking for advice. I really want one of these things. What I really would like

is the Creative feature set with a brighter screen. Creative help line suggested

I try the Creative Zen V plus. It seems to have the exact same feature set as the

Micro Photo ... BUT ... no replaceable battery (which I need if I take it on backpacking trips)

and also seems unavailable in the 8 gig model, which I need. They list an 8 gig model

but nobody in town has one. The difference in this and the Micro Photo is that

this one has flash memory rather than the hard drive of the Micro Photo.


ADVICE??? I really would like the removable battery, FM radio, and absolutely must

have flash memory, as apparently my exercise breaks hard disks. I should add that I'm only interested in audio. The Ipod Nano looks like a bad idea because of the lack of a radio and the apparent problems with the required Apple software.


Are these things generally as fragile as they seem to me? 10 days, three days, three days,

two days ... these are truly amazingly abysmal lifetimes! I've never seen any other consumer product be so unreliable.


Doug McDonald


----------



## jdmcdonald

In reply to my last post (previous one in this thread) I bought an Ipod Nano.


"You can have any color as long as it is black".


It has lasted three days!


And it works just fine as a music and photo player. But of course the Apple

penchant for terrible software design haunts iTunes. You can't just drag and drop music, oh NO, you have to be ultra-careful or it will erase files from the iPod without

asking, unless you carefully tell it not to. And you can't just transfer music files

from it to a computer, oh NO, you have to send them as non-music! Bizarre,

very Apple-ish.


And the reason I am glad I tried it: the display actually can be seen anywhere!


Doug McDonald


----------



## winnebagobagorox

just ordered my cowon iaudio U3 2 G to add to my creative zen 30G and shure E3C headphones.

The E3C's block out sooo much outside noise, perfect for jogging or riding bike(off the street).


----------



## Murcielago

I have a Nintendo DS Lite - Black.


I have a Revolution R4 card, with a 1Gb Micro-SD card.


It works well, better than a cd-mp3, but the audio out of the DS isn't anywhere near as loud as my PC...


I need something stronger, I don't like iPods, and I like the fact that it plays games also, maybe some battery powered headphone amplifier or something will have to do.


I have some foldable Panasonic headphones, I'm listening to them right now, good stuff...


----------



## Pete7874

In addition to my iAudio X5, I got an iPod Video 80GB to use in my car (full iPod integration with steering wheel controls and song/artist display on the factory radio LCD). The iPod is fine for the car, but in any other situation, I must say - it sucks compared to iAudio. The amp in the iPod is a serious weak sauce - you try to crank it up and it starts distorting very badly. Throw some EQ settings on it (like to improve the weak bass) and it gets even worse. Pathetic, to put it mildly. And then there's the bloatware called iTunes...


----------



## wagsgt

8GB Nano


----------



## IDLE IVEY

I was just gifted am mPack P600.


Pretty Slick device, 20gb internal drive (no expandable memory slots), 4in widescreen LCD screen, component and composite video out, SPDIF out and USB 2.0 input.


The screen looks awesome very clean and well lit. Has about 4 hours of video playback from a removable li-on battery. It takes pretty much every video codec sans quicktime and wmv (not that, that is a bad thing).


I don't really use it as a portable device but more like a digital VCR. Load up my d/l flicks and output to my TV.


There are a couple problems with it though. The reds are really active on the output (they look fine on the units display), they shift and jump. I called PQI tech support and they said that the units were never tested with HDTV's, which is kinda wierd b/c the unit can output at 1080i but oh well. I'll test it on my CRT and report back if anyone cares.


Id say for retail price of $320 I would wait for somthing else, maybe the p800. For $150-200 I would say its a good buy but considering the quality issues with video out I would not pay retail for the unit.


----------



## Shizelbs

I use my Dell Axim X50 for all portable A/V. The battery life is pretty pathetic, but otherwise it works great. The screen is excellent.


----------



## Kingcarcas

PSP with 4GB Sandisk memory stick.


----------



## MaliciousBraham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdmcdonald* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I next tried an Insignia player from Best Buy. This is similar to the above, though
> 
> not identical. Perhaps the innards are the same. It lasted three days, the
> 
> same problem, broken main headphone jack, the left (tip) channel was dead. On this one
> 
> the secondary jack still worked. Back it went.



My X20 and your Insignia are the same basic layout, but there are hardware differences. Iriver does their own firmware (that is lightyears ahead of insignia). I actually tried the Insignia out a BB and managed to crash it in no less than 20 seconds the first time I picked it up... I bought the x20 based on the pocketables review and Iriver's impeccable reputation. It is flawless for what I need. Included headphones suck, but thats a given for 99% of players.



> Quote:
> ADVICE??? I really would like the removable battery, FM radio, and absolutely must
> 
> have flash memory, as apparently my exercise breaks hard disks. I should add that I'm only interested in audio. The Ipod Nano looks like a bad idea because of the lack of a radio and the apparent problems with the required Apple software.
> 
> 
> Are these things generally as fragile as they seem to me? 10 days, three days, three days,
> 
> two days ... these are truly amazingly abysmal lifetimes! I've never seen any other consumer product be so unreliable.
> 
> 
> Doug McDonald



I too only really want audio, but I loved the x20 interface so much (see video in review) that I had to get it, just for the added organizational aspects and the ease of browsing through menus.


IRiver has a really great reputation, you should check out some of their other players that they do sell in the US if you dont want to import. They have fm radio pretty much standard. The mini-clix (also reviewed on the pocketables site) has armband attachments for exercising too. I dont think it has a removable batt though.


----------



## bogview

It's an *Archos 504* 40 gig with Bose Quietcomfort headset. Great Rig. The software on the Archos is a little awkward but useable. Maybe there will be an open software like Rockbox for this one too.


----------



## moonring




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarpad* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought it would be good to start one of these topics.
> 
> 
> I have a Creative Zen M and a Cowon A2
> 
> 
> I use the Creative mostly for Music and TV Shows
> 
> 
> The Zen I use for Movies



portable.ehhhhh


only walkman


old enough


lol


Do not laugh at me


----------



## Hazmat

Cowon X5L & just acquired a Archos 704 WiFi.


I wish Archos would make a Flash Plugin for the 704 so one could view flash sites over the internet via WiFi. Thus far with everything working I love the 704. I just heard the 705 is coming out with Flash capability...so maybe that will be my next purchase.


----------



## DblHelix

iPod 60GB Photo. I will upgrade if and when they come out with the next gen with hopefully 120-200GB HDD so I can have all of my music in lossless.


----------



## CHAVAN30

1G and 30g iPod.

Sony PSP w/4g Sandisk memory.

Nintendo DS Lite.

Some off brand portable DVD player


----------



## Urza

Waiting for the new GEN 5 Archos series. 605,705.


----------



## Scarpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Urza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Waiting for the new GEN 5 Archos series. 605,705.



Yeah I'm interested in the 4gb Flash version of the 605


----------



## delerious

I have a Philips Expanium (CD), 40GB Creative Zen Xtra, and Rio Karma (still working). I use

Sennheiser PX-100 headphones.


I've been looking to upgrade, but haven't seen anything I want yet. I don't care about video, want excellent sound quality, 100GB or larger, and it must have replaceable batteries.


J


----------



## clintroberts

DIVX & XVID files easily converted (drag and drop...45 minute shows convert in 3 minutes) to a 2GB RS-MMC to play on the $140 delivered Nokia 770. Great screen and easy to use.


----------



## Shizelbs

As of yesterday I have a Zune.


----------



## ironcheffondue

Apple iPod Video 80GB

Cowon F2 4GB

Cowon iAudio 7 8GB

Cowon A2 30GB video


Shure SE530PTH buds with molded ear pieces from Sensaphonice. (Thanks again Sabrina)


----------



## cvilla3

Me - Palm Tungsten T3

Wife - Cowon D2 4GB

Both (for roadtrips) - Philips DVD PET724/37 (plays AVIs & raw MPEGs)


----------



## GeekGirl

Cowon iAudio U2, 1 GB flash. Excellent audio, but is out of date compared to current players.

Just purchased a Creative Zen 8 GB flash. (Check out Dell for prices - cheaper than Amazon). Awaiting shipment.

Creative Zen Stone, 1 GB flash. Barebones, audio quality low end. Good little player for voice (podcasts) and if you need to have something on the run (literally).


iPod 4th gen click-wheel (not Photo) 20 GB HD. Gift from relative because it they never used it and it "didn't work". Replaced the battery, works fine. Seems a bit hefty compared to the others. Nice GUI and SQ, though.


----------



## daryl zero

Finally got one of these mp3 players. I got the iriver clix 2 8gb.


----------



## Cyclops AV

The NextBase SD185-S is a great portable DVD player with an 8.5 inch TFT LCD screen. It plays Divx and MP3's too. Find out more at Cyclops AV.


----------



## MSchoenMD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daryl zero* /forum/post/12055649
> 
> 
> Finally got one of these mp3 players. I got the iriver clix 2 8gb.



Daryl - Iriver clix 2 8 gb just out - how is it? I've been waiting for this in 8 gb for a while.


----------



## 5100sh martyr

I have a Vosonic VP8360 with a Samsung 160Gb ide hard drive.


Can back up my SD-card digital still camera in the field and watch 10-12 hours of 640x480 video per battery charge on the 4.3 inch lcd screen.


It records composite plus stereo in from 320x240 all the way up to 640x480, and can output to a tv.


----------



## moocher

30GB 5.5g iPod

16GB iPod Touch

This portable amp: http://www.electric-avenues.com/amplifiers.html 

Sendstation usb/line out dock

Audio Technica ES7 headphones

JVC marshmallows earphones

Koss KSC-75 headphones


A happy listener.


Mooch


----------



## videohot

Sources: iRiver H180 (modded H140) 2 other H140's, all Rockboxed (Flac files)

Amps: Headstage USB DAC AMP, Ibasso t2, Ibasso D1, RSA Tomahawk

Headphones: KSC-35's + ER 4S's, Senn HD 650, Bayer DT 770, KSC 75, Koss Pro3AA


Larry


----------



## gomez.dave

I got stellito100 and a sportster5 for my car since I'm a musicoholic


----------



## zunefan1

Sony Walkman CD player- worked well after being dropped in pool

then Archos 20GB-wasted an entire day of Christmas getting music collection on player and MP3s would not work.

then iPod Mini 4GB-easy to sync music to, didn't fit large music library well

next iPod shuffle 256MB- great to work out with, hated not having screen

next iPod Video black 30GB- pretty good, interface is bland, head-phone jack is not deep enough for headphones with longer plugs

NOW: Zune 30GB. I love the customizable background, large screen, deep head-phone jack, and that album art is automatically displayed with Artist,Title, and time elapsed. Next I will probably get the 80GB Zune. You can sync your music collection wirelessly from your PC to the device, a feature not found in any current Apple iPod(although you can wirelessly download songs from iTunes music store to the device)


----------



## ZZen

Hello,

Just received an iPod Shuffle 1 Gig. The newest little one with a clip or whatever. This is my first mp3 type player (my mobile phone doesn't count).


I was wanting to use Napster To Go service prior to getting this (also use Napster for streaming music to house) so when I got this I thought GREAT! I'm all set.


Now I realize that iPOD basically doesn't work with any music service except iTunes.


I just want to use it for the gym, running, etc so I love the tiny size. I guess I'm wondering what is a similar device that can play the WMA -drm files I can get from music services, with half decent earbuds. Ipod will go for sale perhaps, not sure.


Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Scarpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZZen* /forum/post/12387772
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just received an iPod Shuffle 1 Gig. The newest little one with a clip or whatever. This is my first mp3 type player (my mobile phone doesn't count).
> 
> 
> I was wanting to use Napster To Go service prior to getting this (also use Napster for streaming music to house) so when I got this I thought GREAT! I'm all set.
> 
> 
> Now I realize that iPOD basically doesn't work with any music service except iTunes.
> 
> 
> I just want to use it for the gym, running, etc so I love the tiny size. I guess I'm wondering what is a similar device that can play the WMA -drm files I can get from music services, with half decent earbuds. Ipod will go for sale perhaps, not sure.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks.




Try A Zen V or Wav player, nice Flash Memory players , support Napster PFS, and they sound good.


----------



## NakedGord

Harddrive: Archos 404 (Best MP4 player on the market imho with the 3.5" screen, small size and native divx playback)


Flash: JXD 660. An alright player to beat around but I'm really hoping somebody puts out a small flash based player that handles divx and has a 3.5" 4x3 or 4" 16x9 screen. The JXD does record from TV with the included cable so that's alright.


----------



## zombywoof

I have three levels of Portable A/V...


Level one: Airplane Set


Ipod 30 gig Video

Etymotic Research ER4P earphones


Level two: Portable for Camping/Deck/Workbench


Ipod 30 gig video

Tivoli Audio PAL (weatherproof w/rechargable battery)


Level three: Critical listening that I move around the house and take to rental vacation houses:


Ipod (same as above)

Audioengine 5 speakers (unbeatable semi-portable sound w/built in amplifier).


Could not be happier with my mobile set ups.


----------



## MaliciousBraham

Well, my Iriver X20 is dead. It couldnt withstand a 45mph impact with a car. Of course neither did either of my forearms (motorcycle crash).


I am now held together by plates and screws and looking into a replacement for my X20. Dont know if I want to just get another or perhaps go with the 80GB Zune or even the Clix2.


FM radio is a requirement. Temporarily back to using the Muvo2, but lack of NPR via FM is killing me at work.


----------



## Milner

Update:

X5 is sold, now the proud and happy owner/user of a Zune 80.


----------



## Scarpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milner* /forum/post/12448351
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> X5 is sold, now the proud and happy owner/user of a Zune 80.




Me too mine shipped and will be here Wednsday, I have an Cowon A2 I should Sell.. how did you sell your X5?


----------



## Milner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarpad* /forum/post/12448459
> 
> 
> Me too mine shipped and will be here Wednsday, I have an Cowon A2 I should Sell.. how did you sell your X5?



On the iAudio forum....actually had no bites, closed the thread to put it on ebay and 3 guys emailed me wanting it....Took a little less then I might have gotten on ebay, but less hassle....


I love the Zune, used it more in a couple weeks then I did the X5 in months. Just simple/easy and sounds good. Bought a second to replace my wife's Zen.


----------



## Scarpad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milner* /forum/post/12452426
> 
> 
> On the iAudio forum....actually had no bites, closed the thread to put it on ebay and 3 guys emailed me wanting it....Took a little less then I might have gotten on ebay, but less hassle....
> 
> 
> I love the Zune, used it more in a couple weeks then I did the X5 in months. Just simple/easy and sounds good. Bought a second to replace my wife's Zen.



What Headphones do you use with it and do you find the lack of an EQ a detriment?


----------



## ajazzle

Archos 605 80 GB Wifi, just got it today...and i need some help with it. help a newb in need please!


----------



## Milner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scarpad* /forum/post/12452472
> 
> 
> What Headphones do you use with it and do you find the lack of an EQ a detriment?



I have cx 300, and Altec 716's.

I do not miss the eq at all! After messing with the eq for a while, I ended up just leaving it flat....I would get it just right for on song, then it would sound off on another....


On the Zune it all sounds great. From what I have heard, MS deleted the eq to get a cleaner sound path. I A/B'd the Zune to the X5 on the same pieces leaving my iem's in my ears and swapping players. I can honestly say the Zune sounded better. Soundstage was better, more outside your head. The X5 seemed more "at" you then "with" you. The bass may have extended slightly deeper on the X5, but it is hard to say, as it was not as controled. The Zune handled bass better, not boomy, tight and smooth. The seperation of instruments was better on the Zune as well, even with the cx300's intruments were clear and precise on the Zune. Zune also had a flatter range. I have always felt the x5 was missing a little in the upper area of the mids, as well as being a little to bright on the highest highs. (it was fatiquing at times) The Zune does not suffer from this at all. I could here the full range of the music with out it being overly bright. (I would compare the x5's brightness to a horn tweeter) I also noticed detaile with the Zune that I had on heard on my home system. I had previousely assumed that they were lost due to compression, but it turns out that the X5 was the problem, not the compression. All the music used was mp3 at 256vpr via lame/mediamonkey.

The results/my impressions have remained the same, even after swithing to the Altecs, and also after 2 week of listening to the Zune via my desk top monitors....

JMHO


----------



## Kal Rubinson

None.


----------



## fja

iPhone, Ipod, PSP and T-Mobile Dash. It helps to work for a tech company! (Neuros in my case)


----------



## daryl zero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MSchoenMD* /forum/post/12137901
> 
> 
> Daryl - Iriver clix 2 8 gb just out - how is it? I've been waiting for this in 8 gb for a while.



Sorry, didn't catch your question. I'm really loving it. As this is my first mp3 player, I can't really compare. The main problem is kind of ironic. All accessories are made for Apples and not others. The opposite of computer games/accessories. I am having a hard time getting a good way of using it for working out. The silicon wrap/velcro band doesn't work too well. I use it a lot in my car. I picked up a Sony car stereo with an aux in and plug the Clix right in. Works very nicely and has great sound.


----------



## w00dw00d

Archos 605 and the 705. They can do everything for me so don't need 5 different devices.


----------



## virus

Still have my trusty Archos 504 (80Gb).


----------



## Sgt_Nick_Fury

Palm TX is the shizzle plays everything, i still prefer it to Iphone. I can use my plain no nonsense reg phone if I need. and link it. It plays great videos updating codecs is a breeze, great screen brightness, and palm software is easy to get......


----------



## Th3_uN1Qu3

Meizu M6SL, hands down the best sounding portable player i've ever had. Awesome battery life too.


I'm also looking forward to their mobile phone/PDA, the M8, it has the fastest ARM CPU on the market (667MHz Samsung), not found in any current device. Unfortunately they have faced many delays due to the lack of experience, but a video of a fully working pre-production sample is out. It's running a custom version of Windows CE. I sure hope they're gonna get it right, it'll be the "get rich or die" product for such a small company, and the quality of Meizu players is far superior than that of generic clones, it'd be a pity to see them go.


If all else fails i'm gonna get me one of Archos' new wifi-enabled devices.


----------



## oztech

Just added a 3g I-Phone already had the 30g I-Pod and still use it but not as much

since having the phone.


----------



## CR396

I just bought the latest 2g ipod shuffle. I currently have 520 songs loaded and still have room for more, all in such a tiny player smaller than a match book its amazing. Its perfect for gym biking flying etc I love this thing and take it everywhere. Ill get an rca adapter so I can plug it into home stereos also.


----------



## lchiu7

I use a PSP with a ton of 2GB MS sticks.. Use it to catch up on my TV viewing (off the DVR) and occasionally listen to music. Only own one game for it. It has a great screen and battery life.


----------



## DeeKaye07

We've got a protable DVD player (Panasonic), though I confess we don't use it a lot. I'll have to charge it up and use it more often...


I've got an older SanDisk Sansa MP3 player as well...just for music, not video capable. It's a handy little thing though. Hubby also has a cheaper MP3 player (forget the mfg. of it) that he uses.


I'm hoping to get either a Zune 8 or an Archos 405 sometime soon...I'm waiting, for now, to see if the prices get better before Christmas. If not though I may just go for it, and get one or the other, anyway. (I want something that's good for watching TV shows more than music, although I'll use it for that as well.)


I've also got an eye out for a portable digital capable TV (5-7 inch screen if possible) to replace the handheld TVs I have now which will be pretty much pricey paperweights after Feb. '09....


We love our gadgets in this house.


----------



## Paul Bigelow

Archos 5 250GB, iPod Classic 160GB, iPod Video 80GB (Rockbox installed).


See my recent review for the A5.


Using right now with Sony MDR-EX75 earphones. Very, very good sound for the price and extremely comfortable -- my new somewhat-budget reference earphones.


----------



## CR396

I tried hooking up my shuffle to my stereo, worked fine. But the volume was so low its not even worth it unless your really stuck for music. On an 80X2 integrated it took over 3/4 volume to get to only a decent listening level lol


----------



## dosmoney

ive got an ipod 5.5g 80gb... honestly the only reason i use an ipod is because it interfaces with my car stereo system.

i also use an LG dare occasionally.

former units:

ipod 5g 30gb

iriver h10

ipod 4g

rca lyra (forget the model, got it for like 120 when i worked @ sears... cant beat that for a huge screen and good format support)

some sony 1gb player (first models to use oled screens, dont remember hte number)

a couple of 256mb-1gb rca lyras (got em cheap, gave them away as gifts)

and my first mp3 player of all time (going back to about 02 or so i think)

an archos jukebox 20gb unit... i remember when i got it, it was freakin awesome. i wish i still had it.


i currently use a pair of SHURE E2Cs (which i got for 5 bucks when i worked at tweeter... worth every penny. i ordered the foams for it and they cost more than the headphones lol)


----------



## pcweber111

I own an original white 30Gb Zune and it's a pretty fantastic dap. I love the fact that MS is providing firmware updates for all Zune owners, it makes me feel like I'm not being given the shaft for being an early adopter. I know it would be easier for them to just wash their hands of the first gen units but I like that they allow all users to experience the latest features. It might not always be that way but for now it's appreciated.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcweber111* /forum/post/15248112
> 
> 
> I own an original white 30Gb Zune and it's a pretty fantastic dap. I love the fact that MS is providing firmware updates for all Zune owners, it makes me feel like I'm not being given the shaft for being an early adopter. I know it would be easier for them to just wash their hands of the first gen units but I like that they allow all users to experience the latest features. It might not always be that way but for now it's appreciated.



Yep. agreed. And considering it's MS I'm shocked they are going the right thing.










I've had a 30gb Zune since they 1st came out. I am pleasantly surprised that since I got it now I can play games on it, it now has channels, marketplace, etc. The firmware updates have been a nice surprise.


----------



## chengbin

I bought an Archos 5 250GB 2 weeks ago and I'm LOVING it.


----------

